# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Le Grain de Sel, Chef Eddy  Coquin

## JEK



----------


## Cwater

One of our favorite go to places.

----------


## dadto6

We always have it on our rotation, great food and reasonably priced.

----------


## elgreaux

when it comes to Créole food, he is the real deal. He dials it down for tourists but some like it hot... (spicy...)

----------


## cec1

Love the place, but important to get there relatively early (Noon - 12:15) for decent service.

----------


## cassidain

> Love the place, but important to get there relatively early (Noon - 12:15) for decent service.



definitely

----------


## KevinS

I've been told that Eddy is now running Cre'Age, the Creole takeout place in Lorient.

----------


## shihadehs

In all the years we have been going to the island we never tried Grain de Sel...Going to put it on our list for upcoming trip

----------


## GMP62

Beside the great creole cuisine, they, too, have a nice assortment of homemade flavored rhum. Very good IMHO!

----------


## cassidain

And make one of barts’ best ti’ punches.

----------


## Cwater

> In all the years we have been going to the island we never tried Grain de Sel...Going to put it on our list for upcoming trip



Will not disappoint.  Mario recommended it years ago.

----------


## Reed

> I've been told that Eddy is now running Cre'Age, the Creole takeout place in Lorient.



That is correct Kevin.  Service has improved and the ribs are delish.  Sadly, still sketchy dudes hang outside on the weekend (when we go).  He should address that as lots of people comment on it and don't go.

----------

